# Calling all Enablers and People with Opinions



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm going to get my sister a kindle and it's a complete surprise.  My original thought was to get her a cover that available on amazon and just have it all arrive at her house.

Well, her favorite color is yellow and the only ones on Amazon's site are M-edge and those ship directly from M-edge ... and the yellow skins they have have also really ship from the vendor.

Sooooooo .... what do I want to do?  I could get things shipped here, assemble them into a new box and ship them to her.  (but that means work on my part) ... I could get a different cover that ships from amazon and isn't yellow ... I could do a decalgirl gift certificate and she could pick out her own ... I could just have everything ship from different places and try to make sure the kindle gets there first .... 

... what I'd like are ideas, thoughts, opinions .....


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Jeff,
Does she like Nancy Drew?  Those covers are yellow and, not sure, but I think you can order direct from Amazon.
Paula ny


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I got my Kindle as a Christmas present for my husband, along with the black amazon cover.  It was nice to have a cover right away, but all of it is such a personal choice, and because I'm an accessory lover, I would have loved to have received just the Kindle and a note with websites:  Kindleboards, Oberon, decal girl, m-edge, javoedge etc (along with a decal girl gift certificate ....and Oberon gift certificate, lol)

Of course my husband knew nothing about these websites.  


If you want to have the cover along with the kindle, I would just order the one you want from M-edge, have everything shipped to you so you can send it together to her.  I wouldn't pick out a skin for her (I don't think anyone knows me well enough to pick out the skin I would want...)  so including a decal girl gift certificate is a terrific idea.

You're a great brother!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

What a nice guy! I guess this makes you just about the greatest brother ever.

I vote for gift certificates for whatever you plan to include with the gift of Kindle.  Your sister's favorite color might be yellow, but that doesn't necessarily mean she would want a yellow Kindle ensemble.  Let her decide.

An added benefit is that the original Kindle packaging would remain intact for her to open.  It's a small thing, but one that most people seem to enjoy.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Nancy Drew is a cute idea ... although I don't remember how much she ever got into her ... and it's also a purchase shipped from another vendor.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

What a nice gift!

I gave a friend a Kindle for Christmas.  Even though I have a good idea of her taste, I still wasn't comfortable picking out either a skin or a cover for her.  So, along with the Kindle I included an Amazon gift card.  That way she could pick out a cover she liked, along with a few books to get her started.  I didn't realize Decalgirl did gift certificates or I would probably have included one of those as well!

It's not glamorous, but until she gets a cover, a $0.15 padded mailing envelope makes a great temporary solution for hauling around a Kindle.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you are going to go with an m-edge, you might get a better deal on their website vs. Amazon. When I ordered mine last month, I used coupon code FACEBOOK (there was no expiration date listed), which gave 20% off. For my sleeve, this covered the shipping and a couple of extra dollars.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm not stuck on M-Edge .. although mine is an m-edge and I love it. But I think this sleeve is cute:



I'm pretty sure she won't initially buy covers or skins or whatever for herself - she's not an extra-frills kinda girl (that's my job) ....


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

Oberon covers don't come in yellow -- BUT -- the saddle or taupe might be a nice choice for her.. the DaVinci in Saddle is a really nice simple cover:

http://www.oberondesign.com/shop/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=1115

The decalgirl skin in sunflower would look nice with it:

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/34269

if you're going to go with a completely yellow cover -- this could be a really nice skin:

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/34272










or this one:

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19099


----------



## hudsonam (Jan 13, 2010)

What I would probably do myself is order the Kindle, a gift certificate for M-Edge and a gift certificate for Decalgirl and have it all shipped to me, and then package it up together and send it to her, so she can still have the experience of opening the Kindle packaging. More work and money, but that's ideally how I would do it.   And you are definitely an awesome brother!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with hudsonam on all points. I think she'd probably like to pick out the accessories...especially the skin since that's kind of a personal choice. It will be the complete package gift, but she will get to pick out her own goodies as well. You are a great brother indeed!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the sleeve you picked.  I have a sleeve from Javoedge that I love.  The GC from DG is a great idea.  
You're a great brother.  She will be very happy.  
deb


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

UPDATE:  So I decided to overnight a kindle to her for delivery later this morning.  I texted her to say there will be box delivered and that she's no allowed to go to her personal email until after it's delivered.  Then I bought an amazon gift certificate and emailed to her with cover suggestions, books and the url to kindleboards.  Finally, I called her daughter (who's home from college) to get her to torture her mom with taunts about knowing what's being delivered.  

I haven't gotten a phone call yet, so I assume she hasn't gotten into her email like a bad girl ... Her kindle has arrived in Grand Rapids and is en route to Kalamazoo.  I also found out they're leaving for Florida tomorrow for spring break, so I'm glad I didn't cheap out and do 3-5 days delivery like I originally planned...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Geoffrey, that is so awesome.  Please be sure to tell us about her reaction.  And if she decides to join us make sure she let's us know you're her brother.  
I love that you called her daughter to encourage her to taunt your sister.  My two youngest taunt their older brother all the time.  It drives him crazy, and they love it.  
deb


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Geoffrey, what an awesome thing to do for her! I think you made the right decision, she will no doubt enjoy choosing her own accessories. It's almost like choosing your newborn baby's first outfit.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Enquiring minds also want to know what cover and skin she gets.  
deb


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I always wanted a brother...need a big sister?


I have 2, but thank you.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

It was delivered at 10 eastern time.  it's now 6:30 eastern.  Her son texted me to let me know they got it and that she'll get it as soon as she comes home  (I think she had to work).  

What it the polite amount of time to wait for her to call before I call her.  I'm dying to know what she thinks ... and I don't want to be THAT guy.....


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have two brothers and they're nice, but you're the best!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh MY!!! I just read all of this! It's SO exciting! I can't wait to hear how she likes it!!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I took Cobbie's advice and wrote my nephew.  He showed her the text and she called me immediately.  She didn't have any idea it was coming or that she could ever have one.  

She's VERY excited and I'm very pleased that I could make her happy.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Geoffrey....what a great brother you are.  Now we wait to see what cover she chooses and if she will join us here on KB.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, great story.  You are a good brother.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Jeffrey, the greatest enabler of all


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

How cool! The Kindle is a great gift to share with those we love, isn't it? There are a few things I love to give, and the Kindle will be one of them. I can't wait to give one to my mom and MIL one day.


----------

